# Table not printing correctly in Word



## GordTopps (Jun 17, 2008)

I am using a table in Word to make labels to fit a set of drawers.
I have set the sizes by right clicking the table and selecting table properties,
in that window I set: Tab "Row" Specify Height box *checked*, set to *1.8 cm* and Row Height is *exactly*, no options checked.
Tab "Column" Preferred Width *checked*, set to *3.9 cm *and Measure in *Centimeters*.
When I print the page the dimensions of the cells do not match the sizes, they are smaller.
I have 3 tables on the page, each table has different cell sizes (but all the same cell sizes in each table), the larger the cell size the larger the difference in the printed page.
I have never come across this before, anyone with any ideas?
Many thanks
Gordon


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Gordon,

Check that you don't have 'allow A4/letter resizing' checked under Tools|Options|Print - and make sure the page dimensions for your document match the paper size in the printer.


----------

